# Do Sunsail/Moorings owner's still offer their sail time?



## Ronnie1212

Looking to buy a Sunsail or Moorings sail time.
Abacos Bahamas in July 2022.
7-days 
4 cabin catamaran
Do anyone know of an owner looking to sell their time?

I did this over 12-years ago, but I don't see any posting any longer.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Minnewaska

I assume this is still done. How much of a bargain have you received in the past. I think you often lose some amount of service or access to the chartering company, if you do this. Your deal is with the owner. A random party one knows nothing about. Maybe some are set up with the charter companies to get a vig, while selling owner time too.


----------

